# Music situation on charter boats!



## Jacklawrence (Mar 18, 2015)

I will be contracting from Conch one month from now, Bene 403, 2002 pontoon. My conjecture is, its a bet expecting a vessels CD player to really work. What's the trap here, I expect an iPod? Will an outside speakers be needed to permit great volume for the cockpit or primary lodge? Something that can be carried on flight? TIA


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Most charter companies will give you the specifications of the exact boat you are chartering. I haven't seen a CD player aboard one in a while, but Conch's hulls are probably on the older end of the fleet. Most now have a radio with an aux port that you plug a cable from your mp3 or smartphone into for music. Sometimes you need to bring the generic cable. I always do. Cockpit speakers are also highly variable, ask Conch.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah, theres an aux plug that does usb.
No CD players afaik


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

We use our tablet with a pair of Bluetooth speakers. Both rechargeable and you don't loose your playlist. The tablet also gives you a back-up GPS and can be used for all those tablety kind of things that we know and love.


----------

